# Talked on Vent for first time ever



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I guess this probably won't seem like much of a triumpth to anybody, but for me it is because my anxiety is pretty severe. Anyway I play world of warcraft and I'm in a guild. I've never ever felt comfortable enough to talk to anyone in the game though. But recently I decided to finally hook my mic up because I get on better with this guild then I ever have in previous guilds and trust them to not make fun of my voice or anything. I was so nervous at first and still am when I talk on it but its getting easier and easier for me.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh this is a major triumph!! I NEVER talk to my guildies- I am terrified of it. I play with a IRL friend and he is the ONLY person that I have used vent with. Even talking to him I feel silly and embarrassed. /sigh


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh that's def a triumph to me. When I joined a major raiding guild, I ended up quitting the guild because I was too afraid to use vent (plus I was burnt out). Everytime someone asks me to get on vent, I say I don't have it "set up on this computer atm, later!" So now I don't really play much partly because I don't want to use it...  The most embarrassing part about it though is the possibility talking on it in front of family members since I live at home right now.

I always wonder why talking on vent is never an issue brought up when people talk about WoW on this forum.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny thing for me. The more people on vent, the less anxious I feel. If its just me and one other person, I can hardly talk (I force myself to). And who knew so many SAers play wow


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Right 0n!!!

p.s. A Triumph is a Triumph n0 matter what that Triumph is!!!


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

wxolue said:


> And who knew so many SAers play wow


Escape from reality? I can talk to people in game easily... just not on vent, that's too 'real' and too easy for me to do something embarrassing. If I say something stupid in chat I can claim MT, hehehe.


----------



## MrFrenz (May 25, 2009)

Keirelle said:


> Escape from reality? I can talk to people in game easily... just not on vent, that's too 'real' and too easy for me to do something embarrassing. If I say something stupid in chat I can claim MT, hehehe.


I play WoW too! And in-game (typing) I'm actually pretty chatty, but on vent I'm silent most of the time.

Strangely, I think WoW helps me to interact with people. I don't imagine people in real life as avatars, but maybe it would help. 

Grats on your triumph, man. If you learn to vocalize around strangers in WoW it can be brought over to face-to-face interactions. Learn lessons everywhere.

For the Horde!


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

This is a big victory in my opinion, just try to keep it up. 

Took me 3 years of playing WoW before I started talking in vent, and I only did it because it was a necessity for arena and I REALLY wanted to get Gladiator.

Was really awkward at first but once I got used to it it was great. I dunno if I'd say it was helpful to face to face interactions but it was nice to know that with enough exposure I could be comfortable with it.


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

i'm in a team fortress 2 clan and i find it much easier to talk on the microphone than to people in real life. i was really nervous at first too, but after a while it becomes natural. its been a year now and when im playing i feel like i can be a normal person and talk to people.


anyway, my point is good for you! this will help you i think


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Grats circular.

Yeah I'm pretty good with the ingame chat (typing), but still get "___'s quiet!!" when in a group situation.

Any druids excited for the new cat/bear forms?!?! I'm kind of sad , but it'll be fun.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the only reason I still play wow is because I top the charts all the time and it gives me a rush. Kinda sad that some guys get a rush from picking up chicks or going to parties. I get it from the right combination of button pressing. God I hate SA...


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

wxolue said:


> I think the only reason I still play wow is because I top the charts all the time and it gives me a rush. Kinda sad that some guys get a rush from picking up chicks or going to parties. I get it from the right combination of button pressing. God I hate SA...


Yeah, I know what you mean. That and because I'm really attached to my characters (esp my main).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems like a triumph to me too. Great job! I don't think I've ever talked to a stranger online. I don't have a mic now, but I didn't even when I had one.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> I guess this probably won't seem like much of a triumpth to anybody, but for me it is because my anxiety is pretty severe. Anyway I play world of warcraft and I'm in a guild. I've never ever felt comfortable enough to talk to anyone in the game though. But recently I decided to finally hook my mic up because I get on better with this guild then I ever have in previous guilds and trust them to not make fun of my voice or anything. I was so nervous at first and still am when I talk on it but its getting easier and easier for me.


Hi, I don't even know what WOW is--not up on the video game thing (I'm much older), but I DO think it IS a big triumph!!! Shoot, I can't even IM with anyone...so I know to talk live is a big deal! And it's great that it's getting easier for you. I'm happy for you! :clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Choice


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

yellowpaper said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. That and because I'm really attached to my characters (esp my main).


im not being an addict in denial. i know i can stop if i wanted to. problem is, i dont want to. i lose the only boost of confidence in my life and my only pastime. giving up wow would mean giving more time to being depressed. ill take wow tyvm.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Lmao, I have a mixed up relationship with WoW. Love it, hate it. I'm not really sure what my addiction status is. It doesn't really interefere with my daily LIFE atm, but I still come back to it all the time, after 5 years, and the few times that I am away I can be sucked back in just by seeing my main's name somewhere (it's a common word). SO yeah  I'm more attached to the game because I have a second identity there, and still talk to people from 5 years ago.


----------



## FoxGarden (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats on the vent! I'd say that definitely is a big achievement... as talking to strangers you've met online can be a bit daunting at first. I say that from personal experience, as the first time I ever did it I was quite nervous myself.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, that's a huge accomplishment to me. My exboyfriend was majorly into WoW and he'd try and get me onto Vent with him so I could 'share the experience' and do things with him, but I was always too afraid to talk. If I did I'd only give like a yes or no answer and after a while I just pretended that my microphone stopped working.


----------

